# Feeding cotton seeds?



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

My aunt mixes some cotton seeds in her goats feed mix at the diary and says it increased the milk yield a considerable amount and its cheap. Does anyone on here feed your goats cotton seeds?


----------



## BillyMac (Nov 3, 2011)

I have read that cotton seed is commonly used and is a very high protein feed. It is added to a mix to bring up the protein content. It is less expensive than the other high protein concentrate which is soybean meal. So it is a cheap high protein feed. 

However, I have also read that since cotton crops are not raised as a food crop a lot of chemicals are used and so you might not feed it if you are concerned with pesticide residue in the milk. In the end is is up to you and what your goals are. 

I do not feed cotton seeds or soybean meal and have been avoiding those feeds for the above stated reason. I am willing to settle for a lower yield however.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If you do feed it. Be aware that it can cause in-fertility in your bucks.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I did read that goathiker and was wondering if it affects the bucks this way why couldn't it increase infertility on does as well? I don't thing I'm going to feed them unless I find them somewhere for uber cheap I was just curious if anyone fed them.


----------

